# Looking for a first boat



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Depending on what your budget is, I can help you get into a Salt Marsh or an Ankona skiff.


----------



## GeorgiaRedfish (Jan 8, 2019)

I was looking at a used market, I guess I should’ve specified. Probably 10k budget


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2019)

Shadowcast said:


> Welcome to the forum. Depending on what your budget is, I can help you get into a Salt Marsh or an Ankona skiff.





GeorgiaRedfish said:


> I was looking at a used market, I guess I should’ve specified. Probably 10k budget


I believe a Shadowcast 16 would fit your budget, even with a power upgrade! Had one on my lawn a couple weeks ago and it’s a sweet little skiff for sure! Good luck with your search, James!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome GARedfish.

You might want to post a WTB listing in the Microskiffs for Sale section. There are a couple on there now close to or under your budget. But a WTB post always seems to bring out those members who are contemplating a change and it might help shorten the search. Be ready to move fast and possibly travel--good deals don't last long.


----------



## GeorgiaRedfish (Jan 8, 2019)

Good thinking when I get ready I surely will thanks.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

GeorgiaRedfish said:


> I was looking at a used market, I guess I should’ve specified. Probably 10k budget


Yeah if you keep it simple we can get you in a new 1444 for about that much.


----------



## GeorgiaRedfish (Jan 8, 2019)

Thanks but I don’t think I’ll get enough of what I want at that price point


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Welcome! Good luck with your search!


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

You'll be amazed what pops up on CL or here on Sunday nights after a weekend of house shopping...with what you're looking for at 10k its doable in the used market from what I've seen. If you would consider a tiller I'd say for sure.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

GeorgiaRedfish said:


> Thanks but I don’t think I’ll get enough of what I want at that price point


I fish the GA coast with a 1444. Don't rule it out. I love mine. Not sure why you wouldn't consider it if you are looking at a gheenoe or 14ft piranha.


----------

